# MX corporation vs trust



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

I searched in the forums, but didn't find everything I was looking for.

I am considering buying rental property here through my US IRA. I am very familiar with the area, and have a few good MX friends with real estate experience as my counselors (but they buy everything in their own names for their deals). Already have my FM2 and file taxes with SAT. I am very well versed in the rules for my IRA, but not on the requirements on this end.

I will need to either establish a MX corporation or a MX trust (which in turn is owned by my US IRA and not by myself personally) to act as the owner of the MX property. I will also need to open a bank account in the name of the trust or MX corporation here to deal with pesos for the new corporation or trust.

Here are my questions: 

How long does it take to set either of these up? 

Who or where is a good place to set one of these up - through my MX bank or with a notario, or somewhere else? 

What is the approximate cost to set either one up and the ongoing costs to maintain either a corporation or a trust? 

Thanks for any help you can give me. I have had a good opportunity pop up, and know enough to verify good title if I decide to buy.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First, please change your location and flags immediately. I almost banned you, when I noticed them.

On topic: I suggest you discuss this with both your Mexican bank and a good notario. The process is fraught with pitfalls if you aren't careful.


----------



## jiminmex (May 28, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> I searched in the forums, but didn't find everything I was looking for.
> 
> I am considering buying rental property here through my US IRA. I am very familiar with the area, and have a few good MX friends with real estate experience as my counselors (but they buy everything in their own names for their deals). Already have my FM2 and file taxes with SAT. I am very well versed in the rules for my IRA, but not on the requirements on this end.
> 
> ...


I can help you with this. Look at nbslogistics.com click the link that says setting up operations in Mexico. after you read that if your interested I will set you up with our Corporate lawyer in mexico.

Jim


----------

